# Anyone live around jumeriah towers?!



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm looking for a room to rent and I hear the towers are the best place

If anyone lives there please tell me...

Is it good for the metro?
Close to the beach!?
Generally a nice atmosphere?!

Now just need to find a room!!!


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

I assume you're speaking of Jumeriah Lake Towers (JLT). I don't know if there is an actual Jumeriah Towers, but there might be.

I live in JLT, which is the name of the neighborhood, not an actaul tower. There are several towers within JLT: Saba 1 thru 3, Dubao Gate 1, Madina, Green Lakes, Icon Tower, Armada, Icon, etc. 

JLT runs along Sheihk Zayed Rd and sits in between the JLT and Dubai Marina Metro stations. Across SZR is Dubai Marina, which you can walked to using either Metro skywalk. 

I work and live here and I like it very much. It seems to be mostly corporate expat employees living in this area. It's close to the metro, markets, Dubai Marina, beach, and Al Battuta Mall.


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

gulfnews : No service here where are the shops?


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Rebecca do u live around JLT?!

How u find Dubai?!


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

rebeccatess said:


> gulfnews : No service here where are the shops?


There’s some truth, but more exaggeration in this article. On the front side of JLT – that runs along Sheikh Zaid Rd. – there still is road construction that has eliminated sections of sidewalks. You have two choices, walk on the street along the construction barrier or walk along the dirt away from traffic. Either way is not ideal, but it is what it is. The walk from JLT Metro to Dubai Marina Metro, there is about 90% sidewalk, so it’s not that bad. There are towers that are behind the ones that are in front of SZR. I’m sure there are areas that are not pedestrian friendly, but there aren’t many areas in Dubai that are. In that respect, I think Dubai Marina is far worse.
There are a lot of commercial spaces available than there are open shops, no doubt about it, but the article gives the wrong impression. There’s a good grocery store called Park & Shop at the foot of Saba 1. It’s a decent and very clean store. You’ll find your everyday common needs there, but maybe not specialty items. There’s a Q’Mart at the foot of Mag 212 and another store (can’t remember the name). Between the two you can find most of your common needs as well. Another decent grocery store sits at the foot of Gold Crest that has good stuff. There are decent restaurants and fast food places that deliver and deliver fast, 2 dry cleaning/laundry places that I know of, and a few saloons for both men and women.
If this sounds completely inadequate to a person then I would consider that person to be in the “High Maintenance” category and should consider a neighborhood that has all the bells and whistles that one desires. Have fun paying for those High Maintenance rents. I rather pay less and be in walking distance of those places, but if one wants it at their door step, be prepared to pay a pretty penny. 
I’m in no way an advocate or property owner in JLT, just giving my honest opinion as a renter.


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks David your feedback has been great, I'm gonna be managing one of the fitness first health clubs and so I saw that JLT looked a nice area, beach etc


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

Danbirch28 said:


> Thanks David your feedback has been great, I'm gonna be managing one of the fitness first health clubs and so I saw that JLT looked a nice area, beach etc


Your welcome.

If that's the Fitness First gym at Al Battuta Mall, then getting there from JLT is an easy Metro ride. Just 2 stops from the JLT Metro station.

Also, next to AB Mall is The Gardens and Discovery Gardens apartments. That would be even closer and rents are reasonable there. However, I don't know anything else about it. You'll have to search the forum for more info.

Good luck to you.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Danbirch28 said:


> Thanks David your feedback has been great, I'm gonna be managing one of the fitness first health clubs and so I saw that JLT looked a nice area, beach etc


There is no beach at JLT. The beach is on the Marina side.


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Is it far to walk?!?! These forum sites are pretty cool

How's Dubai ?!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I stay at JLT, however I wouldnt recommend it if you dont have a car.

If you do, its quite a good area, most towers have great views (when compared to the Marina), parking is not an issue, and rents are lower than at the Marina yet you are just 5 minutes from the Walk and Bin Battuta Mall. 

I wouldnt walk from JLT to Marina.

So overall I like JLT and you often get value for money, but you have to drive everywhere...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm guessing the walk is around 30 min. Should be ok during winter but too much for summer months, although it gets too hot to go to the beach anyway.


----------



## david.harmon (Dec 20, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> I stay at JLT, however I wouldnt recommend it if you dont have a car.
> 
> If you do, its quite a good area, most towers have great views (when compared to the Marina), parking is not an issue, and rents are lower than at the Marina yet you are just 5 minutes from the Walk and Bin Battuta Mall.
> 
> ...


I walk to Dubai Marina from JLT all the time, but only because the weather is nice at this time of year. Come summer, forget about it! I'll be afraid to walk to the mailbox because of how hot it gets around here.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

In the summer you can't get out for 5 minutes before you start to sweat! 

JLT is a nice place to be because it's close to a lot of other places, the roadworks in the area are a pain and the place is like a maze but you get used to it. It has two Metro stations, one at each end and a walkway to the Marina across the street. The Marina side is where beach is so you would have to walk from your building over to the walkway, walk across then walk from the front of the Marina to the back. I've done it before in Winter but in the Summer it is hard enough just getting to your car sometimes!


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

I went to JLT yesterday, confusing as fark and nothing but a big construction site. You couldn't pay me to live there, well you could but you get my point 

I guess if you can compromise living in a nice building/apt in the middle of an industrial zone they I guess yeah. Oh and a car yeah, your not going anywhere without one.


----------

